# UKM's best natty physique?



## DanishM

Alright, so who has the best natural physique on UKM?


----------



## saxondale

Inb4nowayareyounatty


----------



## FelonE1

Me


----------



## DanishM

saxondale said:


> Inb4nowayareyounatty


Haha, the classic one! :lol:


----------



## DanishM

Merkleman said:


> Probably me in all honesty. And that's only because I'm the only natty one on here lol.


Shut up mate. I've seen the stack you're jabbing!


----------



## 1manarmy

Merkleman said:


> Probably me in all honesty. And that's only because I'm the only natty one on here lol.


thats not true... body produces testosterone naturally...im just giving it a helping hand with production


----------



## BettySwallocks

Define natty, theres a few ex users/trt guys in sh1t hot shape.


----------



## saxondale

BettySwallocks said:


> Define natty, theres a few ex users/trt guys in sh1t hot shape.


This, I once took ECA so am I out?

Edit - I was never in!


----------



## FelonE1

I take a multi-vitamin.Am I in?


----------



## saxondale

All traps, no arms (not sure what was happening with face)

View attachment 152825


----------



## gearchange

No such thing in this day and age,even the water has additives in it.


----------



## Dan94

I'm guessing by natty you mean not adding extra hormones


----------



## stoatman

Surely there's about 5 to choose from , lol


----------



## DanishM

Dan94 said:


> I'm guessing by natty you mean not adding extra hormones


Yep


----------



## FelonE1

Still me


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> No offence mate but I'm a lot bigger than you. My arms are 12.25" cold, u mad brah?
> 
> That's what I thought, stay quiet.


I'm mirin


----------



## husaberg

me


----------



## TELBOR

Merkleman said:


> No offence mate but I'm a lot bigger than you. My arms are 12.25" cold, u mad brah?
> 
> That's what I thought, stay quiet.


PMSL :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

husaberg said:


> me


Do you even....?


----------



## DanishM

husaberg said:


> me


Are you natty?

I'll send @Merkleman around to make sure that you guys are infact natty.... How you ask?

He's going to cup your balls.

Yes.

Extra services may cost extra.


----------



## husaberg

FelonE said:


> Do you even....?


no it's good genetics


----------



## FelonE1

husaberg said:


> no it's good genetics


So what do I win for being best natty?some test'll be good


----------



## saxondale

Merkleman said:


> Photoshopped.


Id have fcking done a better job than that.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

@L11 definitely. Shame hes no longer with us.


----------



## FelonE1

saxondale said:


> Id have fcking done a better job than that.


Merkle had to Photoshop him self smaller so we didn't get suspicious


----------



## husaberg

DanishM said:


> Are you natty?
> 
> I'll send @Merkleman around to make sure that you guys are infact natty.... How you ask?
> 
> He's going to cup your balls.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Extra services may cost extra.


yes i am natty now he can pm me his adress if he likes

i like a good cupping


----------



## Kristina

@Merkleman I've got bigger arms than you.


----------



## eezy1

it will be me :cool2:

and remember if uve ever taken AAS ur excluded. even if it was years ago


----------



## FelonE1

husaberg said:


> yes i am natty now he can pm me his adress if he likes
> 
> i like a good cupping


X 2


----------



## FelonE1

kristina said:


> @Merkleman I've got bigger arms than you.


Lmao


----------



## micky12

kristina said:


> @Merkleman I've got bigger arms than you.


Get him told Kristina . I'm sure you lift more than him also hahaha


----------



## DanishM

Mey said:


> @L11 definitely. Shame hes no longer with us.


Yeah, he's got dem black genes! Really good physique indeed!

Post #81 in his journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/226416-l11s-i-dont-actually-lift-weights-its-just-genetics-journal-5.html


----------



## Kristina

Merkleman said:


> Impossible, unless you're on high doses of gear.


No interest in gear haha.

But seriously - 12.25" has got to be a ****take? Photo proof now...


----------



## nWo

I was doing well natty but I started my first cycle a week ago, so I'm out.


----------



## DanishM

I said:


> I was doing well natty but I started my first cycle a week ago' date=' so I'm out.[/quote']
> 
> Got any pics mate?


----------



## mr small

Can you have cycled in the past like a good few years ago does that qualify ?


----------



## saxondale

Merkleman said:


> I'm three weeks into training with a 61kg physique, not sure what arm size you're expecting?


8 or 9"


----------



## FelonE1

mr small said:


> Can you have cycled in the past like a good few years ago does that qualify ?


No and you're not allowed to take creatine


----------



## nWo

kristina said:


> No interest in gear haha.
> 
> But seriously - 12.25" has got to be a ****take? Photo proof now...


Think my arms were that size less than a couple of years ago :lol: Didn't look good on my 6'2'' frame.


----------



## mr small

FelonE said:


> No and you're not allowed to take creatine


Aaa ffs right that's me out lol

Plus I'm build like a feg lol


----------



## silver

@ewen obviously


----------



## DanishM

mr small said:


> Can you have cycled in the past like a good few years ago does that qualify ?


I'd say no. Still gives you an unfair advantage. But feel free to post a pic up! :beer:


----------



## Dan94

mr small said:


> Aaa ffs right that's me out lol


pretty sure he was joking :laugh:


----------



## saxondale

micky12 said:


> Get him told Kristina . I'm sure you lift more than him also hahaha


We said he lifts liks a girl @kristina doest count


----------



## Mclovin147

saxondale said:


> We said he lifts liks a girl @kristina doest count


Her beard is a genetic defect, nothing more


----------



## FelonE1

Mclovin147 said:


> Her beard is a genetic defect, nothing more


So's your clitoris


----------



## Mclovin147

FelonE said:


> So's your clitoris


Your the one wearing a thong in your Avi...


----------



## FelonE1

Mclovin147 said:


> Your the one wearing a thong in your Avi...


Seeing as you don't know the difference between boxers and a thong YOU prob wear thongs.Anyway stop throwing your weight around ya big cvnt


----------



## BetterThanYou

kristina said:


> @Merkleman I've got bigger arms than you.












omg :lol: I just spat a mouthful of dinner all over my screen thanks very much lol


----------



## DanishM

ffs, all new threads on here seem to develop into an average bb.com thread with 1000 posts that has nothing to do with the topic/question itself.

A shame really...


----------



## mr small

DanishM said:


> I'd say no. Still gives you an unfair advantage. But feel free to post a pic up! :beer:


Ok I'll go first eeeekkkkk lol


----------



## nWo

DanishM said:


> Got any pics mate?


No starting pics but I've got a couple of pre-gear snaps on my computer, 200lbs @16%, started at 140lbs @10%. Would have had a decent natty physique if I went on a cut, but fúck cutting natty :laugh:


----------



## saxondale

DanishM said:


> ffs, all new threads on here seem to develop into an average bb.com thread with 1000 posts that has nothing to do with the topic/question itself.
> 
> A shame really...


Stop sulking while im winning

View attachment 152829


----------



## Colhoun1993

not the best natty physique but im getting there =/


----------



## DanishM

Colhoun1993 said:


> View attachment 152830
> 
> 
> not the best natty physique but im getting there =/


Those are quite some arms! What do they measure mate?


----------



## Colhoun1993

@DanishM there 17 mate. cheers aswell mate means alot


----------



## Colhoun1993

DanishM said:


> Those are quite some arms! What do they measure mate?


cheers mate means alot. there 17 cold mate


----------



## Kristina

Mclovin147 said:


> Her beard is a genetic defect, nothing more


Suck my dick, biatch.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

saxondale said:


> Id have fcking done a better job than that.


Some hair for starters.


----------



## Kristina

Merkleman said:


> I'm three weeks into training with a 61kg physique, not sure what arm size you're expecting?


Ah! Fair play.  I'm just messing...I remember your journal thread. I've got a good 2 years on you.. xx


----------



## Kristina

saxondale said:


> Stop sulking while im winning
> 
> View attachment 152829


As pretty as you are, think we need to see a little more 'physique' to make for fair voting.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Colhoun1993 said:


> View attachment 152830
> 
> 
> not the best natty physique but im getting there =/


Looking good. Hope that's not your dress hanging behind you though.


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> Do I get the medal NOW or do I have to wait for others to participate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when I'm allowed my prize.


Think you're confusing inches with cm mate


----------



## Shooter




----------



## Colhoun1993

Ian_Montrose said:


> Looking good. Hope that's not your dress hanging behind you though.


haha na its the girlfriends dress she wont let me wear it anymore tho =( lool


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Merkleman said:


> Do I get the medal NOW or do I have to wait for others to participate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when I'm allowed my prize.


Sorry but you're disqualified. You can't class yourself as natty if you were conceived in a test tube.


----------



## micky12

FelonE said:


> Think you're confusing inches with mm mate


edited for you


----------



## BetterThanYou

Merkleman said:


> Do I get the medal NOW or do I have to wait for others to participate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when I'm allowed my prize.


hourglass figure 2/10 would not bang


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Merkleman said:


> That @BLUE(UK) bloke is natty ain't he?


Thanks for the mention but I'd not say overall my physique is good. I don't enjoy feeling weaker than usual when trying to lift so therefore I don't diet as such although I have dieted down a few times.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Colhoun1993 said:


> cheers mate means alot. there 17 cold mate


----------



## husaberg

Merkleman said:


> Do I get the medal NOW or do I have to wait for others to participate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when I'm allowed my prize.


ffs pm me and i'll send you some freebies


----------



## DanishM

BLUE(UK) said:


> 17 3/4" on a winters day in the garage with no heating.


Not bad mate! :whistling:


----------



## Marcus2014

BLUE(UK) said:


> 17 3/4" on a winters day in the garage with no heating.


Damn dude I thought I had decent triceps !! 

How much do you weigh ??


----------



## Colhoun1993

BLUE(UK) said:


> 17 3/4" on a winters day in the garage with no heating.


looking big mate !!

how long you been training ?


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> 17 3/4" on a winters day in the garage with no heating.


Top off shot?


----------



## DanishM

FelonE said:


> Top off shot?


I knew there was some **** in you! Probably picked it up in jail, I assume? :lol:


----------



## Colhoun1993

BLUE(UK) said:


> 17 3/4" on a winters day in the garage with no heating.


looking big mate !!

how long you been training??

ive been training 2 years this month soo for me 17 aint bad at the moment


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Marcus2014 said:


> Damn dude I thought I had decent triceps !!
> 
> How much do you weigh ??


Depends on how serious I am as I go in cycles where I'll go crazy trying to lift heavy weights but eventually I have to back off as the joints start to hurt. I am usually circa of 17.5st but can go up to 18 but I am quite fat at that but lean at 16.5st but get weaker.


----------



## FelonE1

DanishM said:


> I knew there was some **** in you! Probably picked it up in jail, I assume? :lol:


I thought the thread was besty physique not best natty tricep?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Top off shot?


Haha, I don't have many pics with my top off... I'm not fat but I'm not lean as in 10%.

I am more a strength trainer than aiming for a decent physique as I grew up with a very fast metabolism and thyroid issues(still have this) so the decent physique was always there yet gaining weight wasn't easy.


----------



## Colhoun1993

BLUE(UK) said:


> 17 3/4" on a winters day in the garage with no heating.


looking big mate !!

ive been training 2 years so im happy with what ive achieved soo far


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I don't have many pics with my top off... I'm not fat but I'm not lean as in 10%.
> 
> I am more a strength trainer than aiming for a decent physique as I grew up with a very fast metabolism and thyroid issues(still have this) so the decent physique was always there yet gaining weight wasn't easy.


I struggle to gain weight too.Cutting's a breeze but bulking's a chore,have to force feed myself


----------



## DanishM

FelonE said:


> I thought the thread was besty physique not best natty tricep?


L11 has the best one so far, nobody even comes close taking from the pictures.


----------



## Marcus2014

BLUE(UK) said:


> Depends on how serious I am as I go in cycles where I'll go crazy trying to lift heavy weights but eventually I have to back off as the joints start to hurt. I am usually circa of 17.5st but can go up to 18 but I am quite fat at that but lean at 16.5st but get weaker.


Pretty impressive stuff dude 

How tall are you?? I am only 5,6 so at that weight I would look daft lol


----------



## saxondale

kristina said:


> As pretty as you are, think we need to see a little more 'physique' to make for fair voting.


Calves?

View attachment 152837
View attachment 152838


Im slipping down the leader board by the second


----------



## FelonE1

DanishM said:


> L11 has the best one so far, nobody even comes close taking from the pictures.


Did he post on this thread?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Marcus2014 said:


> Pretty impressive stuff dude
> 
> How tall are you?? I am only 5,6 so at that weight I would look daft lol


Haha, I am 6' 2 hence the arms like a Silverback gorilla.


----------



## DanishM

FelonE said:


> Did he post on this thread?


Nope. See his physique in post #81 here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/226416-l11s-i-dont-actually-lift-weights-its-just-genetics-journal-5.html


----------



## FelonE1

DanishM said:


> Nope. See his physique in post #81 here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/226416-l11s-i-dont-actually-lift-weights-its-just-genetics-journal-5.html


Obviously cycling Creatine


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Obviously cycling Creatine


There have been some decent 'natty' competitors on here in the past, I forget their usernames but if you search you'll find them.


----------



## rsd147

I wonder how many of people on here haven't touch any gear in there lives and are complete nattys.


----------



## wesdude

I've trained naturally for bout 5 years now. Never had any type of steroid, don't think I ever will either.


----------



## Robbie789

@L11 was definitely up there


----------



## Robbie789

FelonE said:


> Did he post on this thread?


No, he got perma-banned for a comment he made about a mod, was a bit unfair as he had no previous infractions or warnings.


----------



## FelonE1

Shame


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Alright i'll chuck some pics for this.

Training since april last year

15 inch arms

38-39 chest

23 inch quads

14 inch calves (dont laugh i try hard!)

Merkleman i started out about your size but a bit shorter.

Currently 150 pounds, started about 120

I doubt i'm the biggest but i think i've done well.


----------



## Guest

Me now. Been traing about 5 weeks now. The last time I trained was at least 8 years ago. Long way to go yet though. Want to get back to 17 n half inch arms again at least.


----------



## FelonE1

dallas said:


> Me now. Been traing about 5 weeks now. The last time I trained was at least 8 years ago. Long way to go yet though. Want to get back to 17 n half inch arms again at least.
> View attachment 153004


For someone who hasn't trained for 8yrs you can still see you lift/lifted.If I didn't train for 8 weeks I'd look like a crackhead lol


----------



## Mockett

Only train for strength tho , full natty for life


----------



## andyhuggins

dallas said:


> Me now. Been traing about 5 weeks now. The last time I trained was at least 8 years ago. Long way to go yet though. Want to get back to 17 n half inch arms again at least.
> View attachment 153004


You look to have a good base already mate. Shouldn't take you long.


----------



## T800 101

Natty, been training consistently for ten years, only really nailed diet in last three:



Photo above is after last dieting phase



Photo above after Workout today


----------



## andyhuggins

Looking good mate


----------



## Guest

I'm assisted and only have 15 inch arms relaxed.

I've a high peak and get nearly 2.5 inches on a tensed arm.

Worst bodypart by far, back and chest overpower them like mad.

Certainly has a lot to do with genetics, I mean I've a 650kg total on the big 3 so it certainly doesn't hinder me having pencil arms.


----------



## T800 101

Cheers mate


----------



## saxondale

T800 101 said:


> Natty, been training consistently for ten years, only really nailed diet in last three:
> 
> View attachment 153010
> 
> 
> Photo above is after last dieting phase
> 
> View attachment 153011
> 
> 
> Photo above after Workout today


Nice one and welcome

, genuine question, when your in the top pictures condition - does it hurt? (I mean aches, pains etc)


----------



## T800 101

Not physically in aches and pains and I thought I felt fine at the time but looking back, I used to feel tired all the time, was pretty irritable and was cold all the time--felt pretty ****ty if I'm honest


----------



## andyhuggins

T800 101 said:


> Not physically in aches and pains and I thought I felt fine at the time but looking back, I used to feel tired all the time, was pretty irritable and was cold all the time--felt pretty ****ty if I'm honest


Boy do I know those feelings.


----------



## T800 101

I don't even compete either, I just did it for "fun"...


----------



## DanishM

Great physiques guys!! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

"fun" that is one way of putting it.


----------



## MFM

One thing that is glaringly obvious is that no one who has posted pics so far is huge, making me feel a lot better as all the avatars(or most) I see where guys are massive must be assisted.

On the other hand, I won't become big unassisted either then.


----------



## Twilheimer

Couple of years training, tempted by dat gear tho..


----------



## iamclarky

This has to be a troll feed...but im in


----------



## littlesimon

Hmmm, still got some chub to lose, but im 112kg in this pic, arms over 18" at 6'3" tall.

Still cutting but when done i'll need to focus on quads and the black calves lol


----------



## Dark sim

Me natty - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=178495&page=23&p=4217661#post4217661


----------

